# Tropica soil



## Snailracer10cc (5 Dec 2020)

Hello all!
Never used tropica soil before and have got some for my new 70 litre set up.
Can you put the soil in the tank with sand and leave it without water in? I’m planning on playing around with all my hardscape for a few weeks before I plan on planting so I know I’m happy with my choice of hardscape,

thank you


----------



## Nick potts (5 Dec 2020)

Yes that's fine, it comes dry, no need to add water while scaping etc.


----------



## Snailracer10cc (5 Dec 2020)

That’s perfect thank you so much for your help


----------



## EmreD (12 Dec 2020)

Nick potts said:


> Yes that's fine, it comes dry, no need to add water while scaping etc.


And do you do other substrate with it? Or it is is enough for shrimp +tank?


----------



## Nick potts (12 Dec 2020)

EmreD said:


> And do you do other substrate with it? Or it is is enough for shrimp +tank?


It's a complete substrate, no need for anything else.


----------



## EmreD (12 Dec 2020)

Nick potts said:


> It's a complete substrate, no need for anything else.


Thank you,will also go for it


----------

